# Night Scope for Hog Hunting



## GaLaw2 (Apr 6, 2019)

I would like some ideas on a night scope to mount on an AR 10 rail system. I would like to spend $1500 to $1800.00 . What's working in the field 77 - 200 yards shot. Ill be hunting over peanut fields etc.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Pulsar RXQ30V thermal is what I have and love it


----------



## cupp260 (Apr 13, 2019)

GaLaw2 said:


> I would like some ideas on a night scope to mount on an AR 10 rail system. I would like to spend $1500 to $1800.00 . What's working in the field 77 - 200 yards shot. Ill be hunting over peanut fields etc.



Check out the new Sightmark Wraith that just hit the market.  they are still on backorder but reviews are great.  I also just got a digital monocular that works great too. see at https://theolddeerhunters.com/sightmark-wraith-night-vision-scope/
CC


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 13, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> Pulsar RXQ30V thermal is what I have and love it


Same thing I have. No bells or whistles but it's the best bang for the buck IMO. I bought the QD mount and use it to spot and stalk until I get within range. The only complaint I really have is I wish it had the rechargeable battery pack.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 13, 2019)

I can't make myself pay that much for an aftermarket scope mount but I definitely would like one just for cleaning purposes. I've also got a firestorm monocular and it helps too. I ordered a offset flashlight mount,cord and a small battery pack to use on min etc cause then CR batteries is high


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 14, 2019)

They had a special at one time on optics planet a few months ago, they were $1600 and came with the QD mount. Now I can't even find it on their site.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 26, 2019)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/pulsar-core-rxq30v-thermal-rifle-scope


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Is it legal to use these on most WMA's at night in Georgia?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 26, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Is it legal to use these on most WMA's at night in Georgia?



It's illegal to hunt hogs at night on WMAs.


----------



## bigbug (Sep 14, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/pulsar-core-rxq30v-thermal-rifle-scope


Max with HogSWat is a Pulsar Dealer, and can probably give you a better deal than abig retail store. 907-229-5911


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2019)

Is Max the guy that guides in AK?


----------



## bigbug (Jan 2, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> Is Max the guy that guides in AK?


Yes, Max is my son. He guides for HogSwat in the winter and guides Halibut and Salmon fishing in Homer Alaska in the summer. The best of both worlds!?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 2, 2020)

Saweet bigbug!...you and I have hunted together.  Strongly considering his invite to fish.


----------



## bigbug (Jan 16, 2020)

You really need to get up there and experience the Alaska fishing adventure!! I am the worlds worst fisherman, and Alaska even makes me look good!!! Out here in Arizona our hunting and fishing opportunities are quite limited compared to what you have in Georgia and Alaska. If you get the chance to fish with Max, you'll have a great experience. He creates an atmosphere of Torture (in a good way) so you have an extremely  memorable trip!!!


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jan 22, 2020)

ATN CORP has blemished night vision scopes and thermals for really cheap prices. They come with 2 year warranty as well.


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 3, 2020)

I have ATN's night vision scope and love it, been thinking of upgrading to the thor but just haven't taken the plunge.


----------

